# Padlocking a riptide sc trolling motor



## Evan_Murphy (May 2, 2014)

Ended up gettin a lock from dura safe locks. Worked with a tech guy and measured the bolt and they found me a lock. Check them out, they also have GPS locks, and padlocks and you can get all the locks w the same key. Thanks!


----------

